# I need some CNC router work done.



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Dave

I think you will have better luck with the forum below 

CarveWright Users' Forum

======




DaveMeister said:


> Hello, I am new here and know almost zero about cnc routers etc. I am an artist and have been painting these oil paintings for many years now that when finished, look like they are abstract stained glass but carved in wood. If that makes any sense.
> 
> Since many people already think that I am carving these in wood, I have set out to see if that would even be possible, and if so how and is it cost effective for me to do so. I know Illustrator and Photoshop and can created computer versions of what I am doing in oils... now I am hoping that someone out there wants to work with me in attempting this.
> 
> ...


----------



## greggm (Oct 30, 2011)

I cant send email from this laptop, send me an email
[email protected]


----------



## Millertyme (Feb 28, 2019)

I have bought a CNC Router with a 48x 48 table cutting , if you have a project that needs made, please contact me and show or tell me what you need. I have been a CNC programmer for 33 years, trying to retire and make extra money. Hope to hear from you.


----------



## woodknots (Mar 7, 2012)

Millertyme said:


> I have bought a CNC Router with a 48x 48 table cutting , if you have a project that needs made, please contact me and show or tell me what you need. I have been a CNC programmer for 33 years, trying to retire and make extra money. Hope to hear from you.


That post is 9 or 10 years old - not much chance of getting a response


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

vchiarelli said:


> That post is 9 or 10 years old - not much chance of getting a response


Good eye Vince . I keep missing that myself


----------

